# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  What book have you recently read?

## Diggus

I just finished reading the Master and Margarita.

----------


## Diggus

And you can recommend some more Russian books? I liked them very much.

----------


## RealyBigRat

"The Minds Of Billy Milligan" Daniel Keyes. This is a book about Billy Milligan, a man who is found not guilty of a crime because of dissociative identity disorder. Interesting book. I highly recommend reading it. From Russian works I can recommend only "Anna Karenina" by Leo Tolstoy. I now unfortunately do not have time to read, so I can't remember any more of the work. I am currently working on a term paper for my University. Unfortunately I have to cheat and use xxxxxxxx. I hope it will end soon and I will be able to read their favorite books.

Edit: advertisement to cheating site removed.

----------


## widersnyder

Love the Russian books too! Crime and punishment is one of my all time faves!

----------


## nshep

Fiction wise, I am currently reading _Ilium_ by Dan Simmons. On the non-fiction front, it's _Boundaries_ by Henry Cloud.

----------


## martin94

I have also finished a book on academic writing and essay writing you can visit the site and read the book from here

----------


## benrayburn

I was so bored that I have read all the Gaiman books. I particularly love "Good Omens", I highly recommend it if you have not yet read it. And as something to pass the time a book entirely dedicated to gambling. If this pandemic continues to go on for longer, I might just read my entire library. I have already ordered plenty of books online. I might order even more after this.

----------


## widersnyder

Been reading plenty of Dystopians now. 1984, for example.

----------


## CyberBoy01

Recently, I read this amazing book called "What a Fish Knows: The Inner Lives of Our Underwater Cousins" which completely altered the way I think about how life works on this planet. For a number of reasons, it has led to countless intellectually interesting discussions with all sorts of people - it's vital when I'm with someone and we speak about evolution, animal intelligence, environmental concerns, and the preconceived ideas of humanity about animals and the ways we work alongside them. Plus, if you're into that sort of thing, it's full of wonderful trivia pieces, and can make for some great conversation starters in that respect.

----------


## Baileybob

Finishing reading "Mother Night" and start "Cats Cradle" Kurt Vonnegut.

----------


## CyberBoy01

> "The Minds Of Billy Milligan" Daniel Keyes. This is a book about Billy Milligan, a man who is found not guilty of a crime because of dissociative identity disorder. Interesting book about a motivational speaker. I highly recommend reading it. From Russian works I can recommend only "Anna Karenina" by Leo Tolstoy. I now unfortunately do not have time to read, so I can't remember any more of the work. I am currently working on a term paper for my University. Unfortunately I have to cheat and use. I hope it will end soon and I will be able to read their favorite books.


Henry and Heidi, which is Henry Rollins and his manager just talking about nonsense, is what I'm listening to right now. I'm not sure if you were ever into punk rock, but it doesn't really matter. Henry Rollins is the epitome of determination and go-all-out effort.

----------


## 2kaud

Currently reading the new best-seller by Rainer Grimm - C++20. Great read! Available from leanpub.com

----------


## Brad Jones

Just finished "Ready Player Two". I thought "Ready Player One" was great (much, much better than the movie ended up being). "Ready Player Two" was a disappointment on many levels.

----------


## YunCalhoun

What book have you read recently? An Ordinary Age, by Rainesford Stauffer, for example.

----------


## MIa White

I recently read, the autobiography of Usain Bolt.

----------


## Lord121

I enjoyed the book and found it to be a great read. I liked the characters and the story was interesting. I would recommend it to others.

----------

